# Bold Heath Livery



## eahotson (18 July 2018)

Contemplating full livery there? Any comment? PM if you wish.


----------



## lannerch (20 July 2018)

eahotson said:



			Contemplating full livery there? Any comment? PM if you wish.
		
Click to expand...

My only experience of bold is competing there and its also the only place I will not go back to, the whole place is scruffy and covered in horse pooh and flys, and competition wise badly run. I have only evented there though so sj and dressage may be different, and the livery is probably totally independent, however the horse Pooh situation is not


----------



## LMSmith (20 July 2018)

I didn't even know they offered full livery at Boldheath? Thought it was just a riding school?

The outdoor arenas are fab but the indoor surfaces leave a lot to be desired unfortunately. 

I have also seen young girls leading upwards of 5 horses each all at once to the fields......pretty sure they wont have insurance that covers anything going wrong with that kind of situation.


----------



## eahotson (20 July 2018)

Thanks.Yes they do do full livery but it sounds not right for me.


----------

